# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  U7 mtDNA haplogroup

## Jag

Hi,
can someone explain to me why the U7 mtDNA haplogroup, never appears in any genetic map, Eupedia included? Thanks.

----------


## Alan

U7 in modern populations is heavily connected to Iranic ancestry it was also found in an ancient Scythian kurgan from Rostov. In the past however it was also found in the Hallstatt culture.

----------


## Jag

Thanks Alan, you partly answered my question. 
I meant the ancient origin because I am not very connected with the modern one and I do not know why there is no map.

----------

